# Your Favorite Character



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

Who is your favorite character in the main series Pokemon games? As in, no side games like Colosseum, Rangers, Mystery Dungeon, etc, or characters from the anime or various manga.

Professors, protagonists, villains, story relevant Pokemon: they're all fair game.

Mine would be *N.* I'll probably elaborate later.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2014)

On second thought: if you'd like to pick an extra-canonical character, you can. I'd appreciate a main series choice too, though.


----------



## Katou (Mar 16, 2014)

Green is still besto


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 16, 2014)

cynthia because she's a bad bitch. cynthia >>> the rest of the champions


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 17, 2014)

Steven because his design is one of my favourites, if not my favourite. I also like the Steel-type. Lance comes in at a close second.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2014)

Steven's great, yeah. Definitely one of my favorite exchamps.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

Isn't this like the same thing as your other thread, you just bumped?

Anyway.

3) Wally



2) Barry


1) Cynthia










​


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't played enough of the games so I'm limited in my choice but I'll go with Aaron.



I really like his design and he's a former bug catcher so yeah


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm gonna be that guy and go with Red and Blue FR/LG remake design


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Mar 20, 2014)

Brendan From Sapphire


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

> Isn't this like the same thing as your other thread, you just bumped?


The other thread is asking specifically for your favorite protagonist. Unless every character in the series is a protagonist, no.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2014)

There really is no contest. Cynthia all day every day.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Do trainer classes count?

Cause then I'll have to go with:

1. Bug Maniac



2. Hex Maniac



3. Youngster (XY)



4. Female Pokemon Breeder (XY )



5. Scientist (HG/SS)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 20, 2014)

This guy, right here.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 20, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> 2. Hex Maniac



/whispers whisperly into your ear: Buy Moomoo Milk. Only 500P per bottle.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

I need to play X/Y.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 20, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /whispers whisperly into your ear: Buy Moomoo Milk. Only 500P per bottle.



more like:

[youtube]SRyhLxVNwWc[/youtube]


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 21, 2014)

To this day, my favorite rival/gym leader.


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 25, 2014)

Red: the silent badass.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

Elesa


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 25, 2014)

Barry is my favourite ever pek I love many characters in Pokemon though!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZvUBuY9dRU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Silver is definitely #2 for me.



I miss smug rivals.


----------



## Alita (Apr 3, 2014)

All of my favorites from the pokemon series in order...

1.Elesa/Battle Pike Queen Lucy
2.Serena/Lovrina(From XD Gale of darkness game)
3.Grant
4.Viola
5.Flannery
6.Sabrina
7.Misty
8.Roxanne
9.Ursula
10.Soledad
11.Iris
12.May
13.Bonnie/Venus(The female admin from the colosseum game)
14.Mirror B(The male admin from colosseum game)


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _No. 3_ 





White (Adventures)





*Spoiler*: _No. 2_ 





2. Manon (Mega Evolution Special)





*Spoiler*: _No. 1_ 





1. Grimsley (Pokemon B/W)


----------

